
The Uncomfortable Truth About Entrepreneurship That Nobody Wants to Talk About - pfarnsworth
https://www.inc.com/thomas-koulopoulos/the-uncomfortable-truth-about-entrepreneurship-that-nobody-wants-to-talk-about.html
======
himom
You got to be:

\- insanely committed to hustle and win

\- mostly impatient

\- relentlessly resourceful

\- initiative

\- comfortable in ambiguous situations and new territory where there’s likely
no one to ask for help

\- passionate

\- grounded in radical honesty

\- emotionally intelligent such that you can escape negativity and not get
bogged down in downward spirals, but look for positive, virtuous spirals up

Lack any of these: failure likelihood goes way up.

